# Advice before I buy?



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the shack but like what I see here. My basement is currently at the end of prewire stage, and I want to choose my equipment so that I can be ready to Roll as soon as construction is done. This weekend I scored a great deal on 2 Paradigm Sub 12's and I wanted some feedback on the rest of the system. I am leaning towards Paradigm Monitor 11, CC390, ADP390 to round out the 5.2. Onkyo 3007,5007, or 808 receiver with a QSC RMX 1450 to power the towers (only 3 ch powered from Onkyo). PS3 for Bluray. Optoma Hd20 or Pan Pt4000 projector. 106-120" screen diy or buy motorized. 12 x 20 theatre in awkward shape 650 sqft open room. Comments welcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Paradigm makes wonderful Speakers and if you can get them discounted all the better. In truth, Paradigm's are rarely available discounted. I am also quite fond of PSB Speakers and there are great deals on the Image Series at DMC-Electronics.Com and Saturday Audio.

As to an AVR, I just picked up a TX-NR3007 last Thursday and am quite happy with it. If you end up going with Monitor 11'a, you really might want to go with the 3007 or 5007 as they both offer Bridged Operation for the Front Channels while still supporting a 7.2 Setup.
Though with your Amplifier, I suppose the Bridged Operation is not an issue.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Your speaker package is exactly what i've got other then i'm also using 11's for the rear and the ADP's for side surround. I couldn't be happier with them as they are super easy to drive and sound awesome, the price point at which they are at now is the kicker, it seems only 2 years ago they were a few hundred dollers less then they are now but still a fantastic deal and a great warrenty, like JJ said (though tuff) if you can find them discounted you'd be sitting even better.:clap:
It's kind of ironic because it seems alot of people mention PSB as another speaker of choice which just happens to be what will go in my wife's room.:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think the 3007 is the best option, I don't like the 808 due to its lack of THX ultra2 certification, only Audyssey MultiEQ and not having a great video processor. The 3007 has the Reon video processor and is THX Ultra2 certified along with Audyssey MultiEQ XT Those alone are a big deal.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

The Pan Pt4000 projector is great and everything, but all the new models will be shown at CEDIA in a month, so I recommend you wait until then before you finalize your choice of projector.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, looks like I may be heading down the right path for equipment. Now I just gotta explain proper soundproofing to my contractor.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I just made the plunge. With all the research and comparison shopping I've done I was able to swing a pretty good deal at Visions today. Got them down to $1700 for a 3007 (sticker at 2500). Could have gotten it cheaper online, but would have had to drop over the 49th parallel because I couldn't find an online discounter that can ship to Canuckland.. Also got the DS-A3 dock for $80 and Pan PTAE4000U with spare bulb for $2275 (sticker 3500, last advertised sale price 2800). I'm pretty happy right now. Biggest problem is gonna be the 6 week wait for construction to finish.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

This will only be funny to the Canadians from Edmonton....

, Theres a Whole set of Nuance HT Speaker in the Bargainfinder....GIT EM!!!!

I kid...I think a group field trip to Audio Ark is in order.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nuance is about a junky as you can buy, I heard a set of towers once and boy did they sound bad. The towers weighed quit a bit but the drivers were junk. I bet they wont be able to give them away unless some poor unsuspecting sole buys them.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

phreak said:


> Well, I just made the plunge. With all the research and comparison shopping I've done I was able to swing a pretty good deal at Visions today. Got them down to $1700 for a 3007 (sticker at 2500). Could have gotten it cheaper online, but would have had to drop over the 49th parallel because I couldn't find an online discounter that can ship to Canuckland.. Also got the DS-A3 dock for $80 and Pan PTAE4000U with spare bulb for $2275 (sticker 3500, last advertised sale price 2800). I'm pretty happy right now. Biggest problem is gonna be the 6 week wait for construction to finish.


Thats going to be a nice system once finished,
I just cant stand buying anything from Visions. I went into the store on st. Albert trail two years ago just after Christmas and they had a display model Onkyo 805 (the same as the one I have) and they wanted $1000 for it! I chuckled and asked the manager why so much for an open box display and he said thats as low as he would go I laughed and told him how much I payed for mine new over 6 months earlier. He frowned and walked away.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

It was suposed to be a joke...you were supposed to laugh, tent you fingers and say....Ah yes, I remember going into International Stereo and getting chased into a listening room by something very young and cute. They the cranked them to 147 decibles, just before you puked they pull you out and said "ISN"T THAT BASS AWESOME!!!"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Andre said:


> It was suposed to be a joke...
> you were supposed to laugh, tent you fingers and say....Ah yes, I remember going into International Stereo and getting chased into a listening room by something very young and cute. They the cranked them to 147 decibles, just before you puked they pull you out and said "ISN"T THAT BASS AWESOME!!!"


I know I did laugh!  That was the biggest scam going and they would not let you play your own favorite music it had to be theirs.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

International Stereo turned me off with their sales pitch before I heard the speakers. The demo certainly did nothing to change my mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

It's been awhile since I've been on on the shack so I bought I should give a long rambling updqte. I bought my equipment in Aug-Oct last year, but construction delays meant that I didn't open the boxes until mid January. When I opened the Onkyo 3007 I found it to be smashed. Asinine taken out of the box, dropped 5 ft on its face on concrete, put back in the box and sold to me as new. Took 2 weeks and threat of lawsuit against Visions before they admitted responsibility. By this time they couldn't find a 3007 so they replaced it with a 3008. I didn't complain. Set up with ps3 upconverting to 1080p and thought everything was great. 5 movies later I set ps3 to output native and had 3008 upconvert. I was shocked that DVD could look that good.
Then I unhooked everything and moved. Starting on my next project tonight. At least this time I don't have to buy equipment.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

phreak said:


> It's been awhile since I've been on on the shack so I bought I should give a long rambling updqte. I bought my equipment in Aug-Oct last year, but construction delays meant that I didn't open the boxes until mid January. When I opened the Onkyo 3007 I found it to be smashed. Asinine taken out of the box, dropped 5 ft on its face on concrete, put back in the box and sold to me as new. Took 2 weeks and threat of lawsuit against Visions before they admitted responsibility. By this time they couldn't find a 3007 so they replaced it with a 3008. I didn't complain. Set up with ps3 upconverting to 1080p and thought everything was great. 5 movies later I set ps3 to output native and had 3008 upconvert. I was shocked that DVD could look that good.
> Then I unhooked everything and moved. Starting on my next project tonight. At least this time I don't have to buy equipment.


Hello,
I too got upgraded to a 3008 and could not be happier. The addition of Audyssey XT32 and SubEQ HT are major upgrades. Couple the fact that you now have additional Warranty and it really is a win-win situation.

Crazy that you have already Moved and have to Setup your HT all over again. However, it will provide you with added experience on the plus side. The 3008 does an excellent job of Upconverting Sources. I generally steer clear of 1080p/24 as it introduces Motion Artifacts especially on Sports. Looks great on DVD and HD Movies from Cable.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Thats going to be a nice system once finished,
> I just cant stand buying anything from Visions. I went into the store on st. Albert trail two years ago just after Christmas and they had a display model Onkyo 805 (the same as the one I have) and they wanted $1000 for it! I chuckled and asked the manager why so much for an open box display and he said thats as low as he would go I laughed and told him how much I payed for mine new over 6 months earlier. He frowned and walked away.


Hey Tony I'm sure you will get a kick out of this. The St Albert Trail Visions store dropped their demo, packaged it back up and transferred it to the 34Ave store to be sold as new. Thankfully my wife is a lawyer and helped me with the wording on my complaint letter.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi JJ, question on the 3008. I'm just wiring my new room for rears and hoping to hook everything up this weekend. Since my manual is in the box under a ton of other boxes I'm wondering if I can run 6.2 (rear center) and still bi-amp or bridge my Monitor 11 mains? Or wire 7.2 and just run 5.2 until I can get more speakers? I have 3 Cinema 110's that I was thinking about using for the back until I can upgrade.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

phreak said:


> Hey Tony I'm sure you will get a kick out of this. The St Albert Trail Visions store dropped their demo, packaged it back up and transferred it to the 34Ave store to be sold as new. Thankfully my wife is a lawyer and helped me with the wording on my complaint letter.


LOL That sounds about right for them. Good on you for sticking to your guns and having your wife help out 
We should get together sometime and show off each others rooms.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

phreak said:


> Hi JJ, question on the 3008. I'm just wiring my new room for rears and hoping to hook everything up this weekend. Since my manual is in the box under a ton of other boxes I'm wondering if I can run 6.2 (rear center) and still bi-amp or bridge my Monitor 11 mains? Or wire 7.2 and just run 5.2 until I can get more speakers? I have 3 Cinema 110's that I was thinking about using for the back until I can upgrade.


Hello,
I have never used the amps in my 3008, but I am almost positive you can run 7.2 with the Mains being Bridged or Bi-Amped.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Anytime Tony. Hopefully I'll be back up and running real soon. Would have been more convenient 6 months ago before I moved to Red Deer. I still make it up to E-town on occasion.


----------

